# Under Consideration email



## Melto (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi, 
I recieved this email today and im just wondering if anyone recieved the same email before and what do u think it means?

Dear Applicant,Re: Notification that your visa application will not be processed within our service standardsThank you for your UK visa application which is now under consideration.* We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days and settlement applications within 60 working days, unless you have opted for one of our priority services.We apologise that we have been unable to meet these targets at this time.* There are a number of reasons why we may not be able to meet our processing targets.* We regret we are unable to give you a more detailed information whilst we are processing your application.* You will be notified of the outcome of your application once your application has been decided.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Means exactly as it says, your application will take longer than usual to be decided. Maybe because you have a complicated application, adverse immigration history or they are short staffed. Thats all.


----------



## Melto (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank u very much _shel_ for ur reply


----------

